# off season training



## Davie Hannah (Nov 26, 2012)

Hi everybody. Have approached my off season training a little differently this year, decided to put some of my training schedule on the forum for a while,and will see how it affects my contest prep for the worlds this year.Have been training with a few people this year helping with their contest prep. Decided to do some cardio work with them and didnt feelthe amount i was doing or the type of cardio was inhibiting my training/recovery so have stuck with it.That said if anyone has any opinions on this i'm always interested to hear them.Today was chest and hamstrings, first off we did incline press with dumbells, i prefer dumbells as it isnt as rigid as pressing with a bar.l like to get a full stretch at the bottom and don't lock out at the top of the rep. 2 warmup sets then a workset using a singledrop, and a second worksetwith a double drop. l like to mix things up so next was a giant set. first up dumbell flyes followed by dumbell press and then press ups to failure, we did this 3times. final exercise was 2 sets of cables concentrating on getting a good stretch and holding the contraction for a second when squeezing at the top of the repHamstrings are more of a challenge as we dont have anything but a curl machine in the gym. first exercise is done a bit differently but gets a great pump going. after warmup i select a weight which i can just manage comfortably for 10 reps i then immedietly raise the weight for another 5 reps then increase again for 3 reps then again for an all out single rep, then its back down again for 3 then drop for 5 and finally drop for 10 reps again.This really burns !! next was a superset done 3 times of stiff legged deadlifts and hamstring curls with a medicine ball under me to keep my body a little higher and make it more of a concentration curl, all sets are normally between 8 to 12 reps.


----------



## AChappell (Jun 1, 2011)

I think I might give that hamstring drop set a shot tonight Davy. It sounds killer!

What do you do with the hamstring curl and the medicine ball though? I'm not quite sure I understand what you mean.


----------



## Davie Hannah (Nov 26, 2012)

Hi Andy

when i use the medicine ball its just as a means to keep my torso off the bench instead of lying along the bench like you would

normally do. Because the curl machine in our gym is pretty old and doesn't reall have much of an angle like some of the more modern

machines do. Also because your body is slightly more upright it makes the curl more difficult to perform and makes it more of a concentration curl

the key i think is not to go to heavy at the expense of using good form, you can really get a good burn doing them this way much the same as doing a concentration curl

for the biceps


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

Hamstrings seem to be a body part not many people know how to target properly.

I genuinely wonder if body parts like calfs, hamstrings, triceps and back tend to get forgotten a bit because we can't watch the rear half of our body as we train it. Does watching yourself allow you to train more intensely?


----------



## Hunnington (Jul 19, 2012)

I feel that when trs

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hunnington (Jul 19, 2012)

I feel when training back or hamstrings its all about getting good contraction and squeezing every exercise. Thisis due to not been able to see these body parts being trained.

I pause for count of one at the top of each rep when training both body parts.

I like to try pinch my shoulder blades together when hitting the back.

For hamstrings think like you are curling with your hamstrings. Hold the contraction at top then stretch down. Do not use momentum.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Davie Hannah (Nov 26, 2012)

Think thats an interesting point.

being able to either watch the muscle as you train it, bicep curls for example. Or having a look and flexing right after a set even if you cant see

it as you train it, such as doing bench press probably does help with concentrating on the exercise and mind muscle connection, i know that

i find it more difficult to get the same kind of intensity during a hamstring workout than for thighs, i actually find it easier to get a good pump when i

lower the weight a little and really concentrate on focusing on the feel of the rep, particularly the negative part of the rep.


----------



## Davie Hannah (Nov 26, 2012)

Ok following on from last weeks chest, hamstrings workout, next workout is back.

l usuall start with chins. 4 sets to failure using a slightly wider than shoulder width grip.

Next up i'l do dumbell rows. i set up a bench on a fairly low incline and lie in it face down.

I really like the full stretch that i can get using dumbells and i like to hold the contraction at the top for a second and squeeze.

2 warmup sets followed by 2 work sets of about 8 to 10 reps.

l do pulldowns next using a narrow v-bar. l get a full stretch at the top and as i start to pull the handle down i lean back and

try to pull down to my upper abs which works the back a little differently.

l do conventional dumbell rows next, recently what i'v been doing with these is to do 5 reps with my left hand and then switch over

to do 5 reps with my right. in then immedietly switch back to my left and go to failure and then back to my right and again row to failure.

having a quick break mid set allows me to rest pause while using heavier poundages. l do 1 warmup set followed by 2 work sets.

finally i'v started to deadlift again. i,m doing them at the end of the workout at the moment as a complete finishing excercise.

Keeping the reps to between 8 to 10 i'll do a total of 4 sets adding weight as i go.


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

What does your offseason diet look like Davie?


----------



## Davie Hannah (Nov 26, 2012)

At the moment my diet is as follows

6.30 Shake consisting of 135g oats, 1 1/2 scoops pro 6 handful of bluberries and 1 banana blended in water

9.30 45g of wholemeal rice 70g chicken, broccoli, 1 scoop pro 6 homemade pancake which is made of 65g oats, whole egg and some dried fruit

12.30 same as 9.30

3.00 protein bar yeilding 25g protein 20g carbs, 20 almonds

4.45 1 scoop extreme whey and an apple

i usually take a pre workout prior to training at 6, at the moment in trying optimal orange which i find to be pretty good

post workout is 2 scoops of build and recover, extreme reload and a banana

8.00 150g chicken or tin of tuna, 300g baked potato and spinach

10.30 1 mug of boiling water which i then mix with ready brek and another scoop of pro 6

any comments/advice / thoughts ? im still reasonably lean and happy with my off season condition although as probably with most of us

would be nice to b a bit heavier. at the moment i cant seem to get above 175 lbs


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Is there a reason why you take the reload straight after your workout ?

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## Gizmo (Jun 16, 2012)

Davie do you have a specific Macro breakdown ? Also do yuo lower / increase carbs on specific training days or just keep them at a constant level ? Thanks Adam


----------



## gingernut (Dec 11, 2006)

I only have access to a seated leg curl for hammies and learning how to squeeze and isolate them properly definitely makes a difference, as do things like drop or supersets.

If I get chance every so often I'll also travel to gyms with decent lying and or standing curl machines-well worth it.


----------



## Davie Hannah (Nov 26, 2012)

Hi Loz

I spoke to Liam at Extreme about when best to take Reload as i'd spoken to a couple of people who were

using the product, and one of them took it first thing in the morning on an empty stomach whereas the other person

i spoke to took it with food.

Think i'm right in saying that proper absorption wont be affected either way,

I felt that taking Reload along with my post workout Build and Recover when your body is in need of a quick refueling

would be a good time as hopefully nutrients will be absorbed quickly.

I'll admit that i havn't actually spoken to anyone about wether this is accurate but would be interseted to hear any feedback

about it


----------



## Davie Hannah (Nov 26, 2012)

Hey Adam,

At the moment i dont worry too much about detailing the exact amounts of Macro's.

All i do is weigh my food and try to gradually add small amounts of clean carbs and protein to my diet depending on how i look

I will however be more exact about things when i start my pre contest diet so that i can see exactly where i am

and where i need to be heading as the diet progresses.

Because i weigh everything year round it makes things much simpler


----------



## Davie Hannah (Nov 26, 2012)

Ok about time I got my next workout down which is my favourite...thighs

For thighs I really like to mix things up a bit and quite often change things from workout to workout.

What i'm giving you here is what I did for my last workout. After a warmup on the bike and a few light stretches

We started with squats, at the moment i'm working on reps for squats. first set is 12 reps then another 2sets with increasing weight for 8 reps then 5reps. The final set before my workset is with a heavier weight ie at the moment I'l do a couple of reps with 180kgs,then my work set is 170kgs and aim 20 reps.

Next up is leg press, set 1 for 40 reps, set 2 for 30 reps, set 3 for 20 reps then final set for 10 reps. I increase poundages on each set.

3rd exercise is leg extensions for 3 sets, 8-10 reps forced reps on final 2 sets.

final exercise are lunges either walking or in the rack, 3 sets 12-15 reps each leg if in the rack or if walking for about 50 metres each set.

I also include calves in this workout and at the moment I superset 4 sets on the leg press with 4 sets on seated calve raise. I make sure to

get a good stretch on the negative and to hold the top part for a couple of seconds.


----------



## Davie Hannah (Nov 26, 2012)

Ok here's my shoulder workout

My first exercise is usually rear delts for 4 sets i prefer to do these with cables. I set the cables at around head height on each side

I'm pulling slightly down as well as back and concentrate as usual on getting a really good contraction and holding it for a second

next up is shoulder press with dumbells which i usually superset with dumbell side lateral raises, i keep the rep range for both exercises

at around 8 if i can. My fourth execise is front raise. I either use a plate which i hold at arms length in front of me and rotate at the top of the raise

or else as a change i'll sometimes use an EZ bar with a supinated grip and a slight bend in the arms and raise it up to just above shoulder height

which i find really works the front delts hard. 3 sets of 10-12 reps for these.

After shoulders ill do some trap work. This usually consists of 4 sets of machine or barbell shrugs supersetted with 4 sets of dumbell shrugs.

I'll use as much weight as i can handle for around 6-8 reps on the barbell shrugs and go for 10-12 reps with dumbells holding and squeezing hard

when at peak contraction.

Delts are a muscle that i find a bit more difficult to add size to so if anyone would like to give a little input or ideas would be interested

to hear them


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

I seem to be able to able to get a good front delt shape but struggle with the rear im currently adding two rear exs into my routine now to bring the rear up a bit more, i do a lot of seated side raises with dbs i find this helps my front with two other shoulder exercises generally db press and then mili press via a smiths.


----------



## AChappell (Jun 1, 2011)

I can only tell you what I do Davy, but I like to priorities pressing at the start of my routine. I usually do between 5-7 sets and then follow up with sets of rears, laterals and upright rows. I usually include some sort of barbell exercise first like push press, military press or seated barbell. I then follow up with a dumbbell type exercise.

When does the off season stop then and the diet for the worlds start?


----------



## splinter1466867924 (Aug 5, 2005)

lancashirerose said:


> I only have access to a seated leg curl for hammies and learning how to squeeze and isolate them properly definitely makes a difference, as do things like drop or supersets.
> 
> If I get chance every so often I'll also travel to gyms with decent lying and or standing curl machines-well worth it.


You can actually use the seated leg extension as a single leg curl (might take a bit of tweaking to get it right). One could also perhaps use a dumbbell between the legs to do a lying leg curl on a bench.

Toe elevated db deadlifts my personal hamstring favourite.


----------



## Davie Hannah (Nov 26, 2012)

Hi Andy,

Well am looking at doing 12 weeks as far as dieting is concerned for the worlds.

I'v decided to do the British Grand Prix on September 15th as well but Worlds is definitely going to be my priority.

As you probably noticed from my off season diet which I posted earlier, i'v kept it fairly clean anyway and am probably

leaner than I was when I started dieting last year.

I'm doing the guest spot at the Northern Championships this Sunday so will see how I look with a bit of tan on. hopefully

not too bad !!!!!


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

just watched your 40 reps on squats @140kg


----------



## AChappell (Jun 1, 2011)

I should get quite a good look at you there Davy I'm goign down to the show as well. I knew you'd end up doing the Brits again.


----------

